# Bodybuilding filmmaker says hi!



## mike pulcinella (Nov 20, 2010)

Though you guys (and gals) might like to see a few clips of my work as I put them up on Youtube. I've been making bodybuilding documentaries since 2005.

Here's one of my most popular clips, from the first DVD I ever made, called Raising the Bar!

Enjoy!






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mike pulcinella* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## s.tranger (Nov 20, 2010)

welcome


----------



## MyK (Nov 20, 2010)

you made a documentary about yourself???


----------



## mike pulcinella (Nov 20, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> you made a documentary about yourself???




No, Raising the Bar was about my brother Dave. It is very difficult to make a doc about yourself.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











I have also made a documentary on Kai Greene and I have been shooting Victor Martinez for about two years for his DVD which should come out next year.

Here's a recent clip from Victor...






YouTube Video


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Curt James (Nov 21, 2010)

Mike's work is phenomenal. He's running a holiday sale, too, for those interested in picking up his DVDs at a discount.
*
Mike Pulcinella*

The RTB Trilogy is must viewing for bodybuilders and physique fans alike. Check out the YouTubes!


----------



## mike pulcinella (Nov 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Mike's work is phenomenal. He's running a holiday sale, too, for those interested in picking up his DVDs at a discount.



Curt!!! You are everywhere! Good to see you here buddy.

If any of you don't know, Curt is one of the biggest, most knowledgable fans of bodybuilding around, an avid supporter of my work...and a friend.


----------



## Thunder46 (Nov 21, 2010)

Would like to see more films like this


----------



## mike pulcinella (Nov 21, 2010)

Thunder46 said:


> Would like to see more films like this



Have you seen this?






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## MyK (Nov 21, 2010)

Mike. these clips are great. you shoud start a thread in open chat or bodybuilding gossip and you will likley see more views.


----------



## mike pulcinella (Nov 21, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> Mike. these clips are great. you shoud start a thread in open chat or bodybuilding gossip and you will likley see more views.



Thanks! I will.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 21, 2010)

Although this is spam, I have to admit this is some tasty spam. Did you narrate this? Those are very high quality.


----------



## mike pulcinella (Nov 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Although this is spam, I have to admit this is some tasty spam. Did you narrate this? Those are very high quality.



Thank you. These are my work. I shoot, write, edit and do voiceover.

I don't look at it as spam because you can simply view the clips for free, enjoy them, discuss them, and move on. I think I bring a valuable addition to the forum. Topic starters, if you will.

If someone would like to purchase the DVDs, that's great. It enables me to continue to do this kind of work. But if not, there's no harm done and you all get something entertaining to watch about your favorite sport. IN addition, some of my clips are quite controversial and can generate much traffic for the forum.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 21, 2010)

mike pulcinella said:


> Thank you. These are my work. I shoot, write, edit and do voiceover.
> 
> I don't look at it as spam because you can simply view the clips for free, enjoy them, discuss them, and move on. I think I bring a valuable addition to the forum. Topic starters, if you will.
> 
> If someone would like to purchase the DVDs, that's great. It enables me to continue to do this kind of work. But if not, there's no harm done and you all get something entertaining to watch about your favorite sport. IN addition, some of my clips are quite controversial and can generate much traffic for the forum.



You don't have to make case for yourself. The material was interesting. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## mike pulcinella (Nov 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> You don't have to make case for yourself. The material was interesting. Thanks for posting that.



Well, I encounter that spam criticism from time to time and I wanted to make my case from the outset. As always, it's up to the mods to decide and I abide by their decisions.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome Mike, and thanks for the posts!


----------



## Marat (Nov 21, 2010)

Mike, I knew your surname rung a bell. When the "six foods that work" line came up, that gave it away -- I remember hearing Dave do a podcast on Super Human Radio a few months back. I'm looking forward to the watching the whole documentary.


----------



## mike pulcinella (Nov 21, 2010)

Marat said:


> Mike, I knew your surname rung a bell. When the "six foods that work" line came up, that gave it away -- I remember hearing Dave do a podcast on Super Human Radio a few months back. I'm looking forward to the watching the whole documentary.



Yep! That's my brother!

The 6 foods diet got its start in RTB1! I will post that clip so you all can talk about it. It has been very controversial!


----------



## MaxBiceps (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey bro great production value!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------

